# How do you cut laminate after applying it to printed vinyl?



## tilleysgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm new at this...just wanted to get that straight right away.
Okay, I just got a Roland Versacamm SP-540v. I want to do partial car wraps. If I print out and cut the graphic, do I then apply the laminate and cut it out by hand? Or, can I reinsert it and cut?
Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to do this?
Thanks,
Sherri


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a sp-300 versacamm and use the versaworks, so if you also use versaworks here is the process
1. when you do the settings for your graphic, go the through the normal material set up, then go to the marks tab and make sure to check "print crop marks (maybe its registration marks I am no in front of the software at the moment)
2. then go to the tab cut (I think) and where it says print and cut, change it to print only.
3. make sure you have alittle extra material fed out of the machine, then print the graphic, it should have printed the round dots on the 4 corners.
4. remove the material and laminate
5. put the material back in the same way it came out, lining up the dots with the cutting strip and keep it straight.
6. go back to the versaworks file setting and change the print only setting to cut only and resend the file
7. watch the machine, it should slowly look for the 4 dots then cut (make sure you remove the hold down clips when you do this process)
if you get an error, the material was not straight or you did not get it close enough to the cutting strip. It will only loook for about a half inch and will only correct for about a quarter inch.
All this said the directions in the book are really good. we got it the first time.
Once you got this you'll wonder how ya done without it.


----------



## tilleysgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you, I will try it! You are awesome! Thanks so much for such a detailed explanation.
Sherri


----------



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

Sher
I'm looking to purchase the versacamm 540 by the end of the year. How do you apply the laminate to the vinyl? and where do you find the equipment to apply the laminate?

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

threedog said:


> Sher
> I'm looking to purchase the versacamm 540 by the end of the year. How do you apply the laminate to the vinyl? and where do you find the equipment to apply the laminate?
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd


You buy the lamination machine for hot or cold lamination, or get yourself the (big Squeegee)it a simple piece of kit that some people swear by.
third variation is liquid lamination that you can brush or roll on.
I suggest you check youtube for results.


----------

